# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [tourlourou] Modrateur Delphi/Lazarus

## DRH

Tourlourou vient de rejoindre l'quipe de modration pour donner un coup de main sur les forums Delphi/Lazarus.

Flicitations et bon courage.

----------

